# 2022 HGV (Diamond Resorts) How Much  Are Diamond Club Fees for 2022



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2021)

How much are Diamond Club Fees for 2022 and when are they do?


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 29, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> How much are The Club Fees for 2022 and when are they do?



$193 for HGV. Don’t know about DRI.

I have a 45 day grace period on my bill.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT75 (Nov 29, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> $193.


That is HGVC club dues, I am not sure that it will be the same for DRI club dues.


----------



## youppi (Nov 29, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> How much are The Club Fees for 2022 and when are they do?


THE Club® - Valued Member Base Fee $ 265

THE Club® - Silver, Gold, Platinum Member Base Fee $ 200
THE Club® - Silver, Gold, Platinum Member Fee Per Point $ 0.00540

Maintenance Fee +The Club Fee are due in full January 15, 2022 or in 12 automatic monthly payments (one payment per month) without interest when enrolled (free) in DRI SurePay.


----------



## ccwu (Dec 3, 2021)

I just look at my bill from DRI. 
Hawaii bar standard assessment (I think this could be club fee) is $250 same as 2021
US standard assessment is $230. Same as 2021. 
The MF in US is 4.478% higher than 2021
The MF in Hawaii is 5.487% higher than 2021. 

For me including the club fee my total per point MF is $0.191 per point. I have both US and Hawaii collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slgrosz (Dec 18, 2021)

youppi said:


> THE Club® - Valued Member Base Fee $ 265
> 
> THE Club® - Silver, Gold, Platinum Member Base Fee $ 200
> THE Club® - Silver, Gold, Platinum Member Fee Per Point $ 0.00540
> ...



YOUPPI
The linked info you provided is very good and helpful. Have you or other TUG Member(s) constructed some sort of resort rating classification for DR? II does have a rating system and TUG does have resort reviews but something more complete would be helpful, especially from TUG members, to identify which DR managed and affiliate resorts are better than others and why.  If something does exist, how do I get access to it?


----------



## youppi (Dec 21, 2021)

slgrosz said:


> YOUPPI
> The linked info you provided is very good and helpful. Have you or other TUG Member(s) constructed some sort of resort rating classification for DR? II does have a rating system and TUG does have resort reviews but something more complete would be helpful, especially from TUG members, to identify which DR managed and affiliate resorts are better than others and why.  If something does exist, how do I get access to it?


I have nothing about resorts rating.
You may join some DRI Facebook groups managed by DRI members and ask questions about resorts








						Diamond Resorts US Friends | Facebook
					

Diamond Resort U.S. Friends (DRIUSF) Mission Statement  MS - Welcome to the Diamond Resorts US Friends page. This page is for the sharing of timeshare information and pictures/videos by Diamond US...




					www.facebook.com
				











						Diamond Resorts Members Group | Facebook
					

This is a friendly group for timeshare holiday owners ONLY and their associate family members. We welcome Diamond Resorts, Embarc and Pacific Monarch resort members.  APPLICANTS MUST COMPLETE THE...




					www.facebook.com
				











						Diamond Resorts Friends Worldwide | Facebook
					

Welcome to the friendliest, most positive and helpful Diamond Resorts Members' forum available for free on the Internet. We are so glad that you have found us and are all here waiting to listen to...




					www.facebook.com


----------

